# 2021 Turkey Patch



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

Since I see a lot of discussion on here and have answered a few questions here is the latest:

*Announcement* Regarding the Michigan Wild Turkey Cooperator Patch program- We are working to try and get patches mailed out as soon as possible. We appreciate everyone's patience as we are trying to navigate the challenges of the pandemic including the supply chain for products like our 2021 patches. Please bare with as we are working to get everything processed and know that the State Chapter is working to improve the process for future years to get people their patches much quicker. We will make sure that everyone that ordered a patch receives them. If you have any questions PM us and we will look into the status of your order and try and get back with you in a timely fashion. Thanks for your patience and support of the patch program!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

gobblergetter said:


> Since I see a lot of discussion on here and have answered a few questions here is the latest:
> 
> *Announcement* Regarding the Michigan Wild Turkey Cooperator Patch program- We are working to try and get patches mailed out as soon as possible. We appreciate everyone's patience as we are trying to navigate the challenges of the pandemic including the supply chain for products like our 2021 patches. Please bare with as we are working to get everything processed and know that the State Chapter is working to improve the process for future years to get people their patches much quicker. We will make sure that everyone that ordered a patch receives them. If you have any questions PM us and we will look into the status of your order and try and get back with you in a timely fashion. Thanks for your patience and support of the patch program!


PM who if you have questions?


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

BWHUNTR said:


> PM who if you have questions?


Go to the Michigan NWTF face book hopefully someone there can help


BWHUNTR said:


> PM who if you have questions?


Hey Pat just got off the phone with Tony Snyder state board member for MNWTF he said they just received the patches 2-3 weeks ago and they are just starting to get them sent out


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Go to the Michigan NWTF face book hopefully someone there can help
> 
> Hey Pat just got off the phone with Tony Snyder state board member for MNWTF he said they just received the patches 2-3 weeks ago and they are just starting to get them sent out


Thanks for the info Calhoun Archer. PM sent.


----------



## schmatzie (Feb 20, 2012)

BWHUNTR said:


> Thanks for the info Calhoun Archer. PM sent.


My check was cashed last month. No patch yet


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Anyone received their patch yet? Still waiting on mine


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Marsha sent check and address ,stamped envelope for return
.that was back close to opener.no patches yet.sent pm last week and no response.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Sent payment around the 1st of May. No patch yet nor has my check been cashed.


----------



## Dawnette Roberts (Aug 23, 2021)

Will there still be a delay on cashing the checks and sending out the patches? We sent our self addressed envelope/with check back in May and still haven't had the check clear the bank yet.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Dawnette Roberts said:


> Will there still be a delay on cashing the checks and sending out the patches? We sent our self addressed envelope/with check back in May and still haven't had the check clear the bank yet.


I sent them a message thru facebook messenger and had my patch a few days later. Sent my paymenty on May 1st.


----------



## Dawnette Roberts (Aug 23, 2021)

Flag Up said:


> I sent them a message thru facebook messenger and had my patch a few days later. Sent my paymenty on May 1st.


Thank you! I sent them a message on FB messenger yesterday and same here - they responded right away and said they put it in the mail.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Dawnette Roberts said:


> Thank you! I sent them a message on FB messenger yesterday and same here - they responded right away and said they put it in the mail.


Happy I got my patch but this years design leaves a lot to be desired! Lol!


----------



## Danpow3585 (Sep 15, 2021)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Go to the Michigan NWTF face book hopefully someone there can help
> 
> Hey Pat just got off the phone with Tony Snyder state board member for MNWTF he said they just received the patches 2-3 weeks ago and they are just starting to get them sent out


Have the 2021 turkey patches been sent out yet I have not received mine


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

They told me that they have started sending them out. Slow process sounds like one guy doing it all.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone get a patch recently? I was trying to be patient, but should probably contact someone at NWTF. Both my sons were successful turkey hunters this year. I sent their info in last may, nothing yet. I will be disappointed if they miss out on their patch.


----------



## bk7799 (Feb 23, 2005)

Very frustrating for me this year and in 2020 as I mailed a check in May both years. I finally received a 2020 patch the end of November 2020 but so far nothing in 2021. Sure seems like this process could be handled more efficiently, 6 months seems excessive for processing. 
The deer patches are not much better and only getting worse with check station restrictions again this fall.... I hope the DNR / NWTF figure something out to make it easier on the hunters.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Flag Up said:


> I sent them a message thru facebook messenger and had my patch a few days later. Sent my paymenty on May 1st.


Still have not recieved our 3 patches.return envelope and check was sent the Monday in April after opening weekend.how do I contact on facebook messenger.can u give contact info please


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

METRO1 said:


> Still have not recieved our 3 patches.return envelope and check was sent the Monday in April after opening weekend.how do I contact on facebook messenger.can u give contact info please


www.facebook.com/NWTF-Michigan-131820956897615

They never did cash my check.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

I am waiting for more information . I was told you want to get in touch with Tom Carson when I get his info I will post it.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Tom Karsten
(H) 616-891-0674
(C) 616-260-5028
[email protected]


----------

